# Question for experienced GSD people/breeders etc. Re: Ears.



## PMBO29 (Jul 28, 2020)

I am looking at young dogs and pups. I prefer the long coat variety. I know it is considered a conformation fault here in the USA. But not overseas. The GSDs pictured on some sites have very oversized ears! This too cannot be conformation acceptable. Is that correct? The ears are erect as they should be, but way too big. Does anyone know why? And where is this trait coming from? I prefer old style, straight backed dogs. Not dogs that are roachie and walking on their pasterns. If anyone has incite into the ear size please help by posting your impression/opinion.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What do you consider oversized ears? Are the dogs adults? Puppies often look like their ears are too big for their heads because they need to finish growing.


----------



## PMBO29 (Jul 28, 2020)

No I am referring to adult dogs with ears that are too tall. They are erect but IMO oversized. I am unsure if it specific lines or just a personal preference etc.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

without a photo of what you consider oversized ears.... i don’t think anyone can really answer your question. i have not noticed the trend you speak of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe the problem lies in an understanding of the standard? Or the sites you are looking on as you are looking for "old style, straight backed dogs" which is a marketing term for oversized dogs out of standard. All shepherds are supposed to be angulated per the standard. So if you are looking at larger, "old style", dogs I can envision their ears looking large to be proportional with their bodies.

Just surmising....


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Some dogs ears are bigger than others, they come in all different sizes. I think all the standard says about size is they should be in proportion to the skull. (and that's pretty subjective)


----------

